# 2 fog machines 1 controller



## Sasquatch (Dec 1, 2009)

I have 2 fog machines (the small walmart type) that I would like to run off 1 controller. Does anyone know of a splitter or Y adapter that will work for this? They have the 3 pronged plug like on a computer power cable. Thanks for any help.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 1, 2009)

This?


IEC320 C14 to 2-Way IEC320 C13 AC Splitter Cord, 16-Inch, P/N: 112124-001 - Power Cables & Accessories

"IEC320 C14 to 2-Way IEC320 C13 AC Splitter Cord," available wherever quality electronic parts are sold. As when using any Two-fer, be careful not to exceed the maximum current rating of the cable. See also IEC.


----------



## TheDonkey (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think that would work... The 3prong just supplies power,

What other cables does it have going into it? Chances are it uses a 1/4 TS plug, in which case you might have to make a two-fer yourself.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes you can do this, i wouldnt recomend it. The 3 prong connector is a hot, a neutral which activates the light then the switch to activate. As long as the wiring was the same in both, and both outlets were wired correctly IE the neutrals were on the right side and hot on left, you would be fine. Otherwise, you would short neutral to hot.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 11, 2009)

Burned up my 2 foggers trying this even though they were the exact same model. I would NOT suggest it. Fortunately they were inexpensive foggers ($22.00) Never the less they did work for what I needed and now must be replaced. DO NOT TRY THIS.


----------



## ajb (Dec 13, 2009)

SouthFloridaSFX said:


> Yes you can do this, i wouldnt recomend it. The 3 prong connector is a hot, a neutral which activates the light then the switch to activate. As long as the wiring was the same in both, and both outlets were wired correctly IE the neutrals were on the right side and hot on left, you would be fine. Otherwise, you would short neutral to hot.



In addition, you would need to be sure that both machines are powered from the same phase, otherwise you'd short phase to phase (or pole to pole). As a safer bet, you could build a relay remote that could control multiple foggers from a single control signal--that's exactly what I've done to provide on-the-cheap light board control of non-DMX foggers before. A simple Y cable is asking for trouble.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Dec 25, 2009)

Your best bet if your good with electrical (or get an electrician) is 2 120v relays to close the circuits and power them from one source. You could make the ready lights work too, just more work.


----------

